# Picture of my beautiful Goldie girl... Rest peaceful honey



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She really was beautiful, and she looks very peaceful in this phot.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree....very pretty!! I am so so sorry.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Goldie was a very beautiful girl. Thanks for sharing her photo.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Goldie - very beautiful and peaceful in the photo.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

She is so pretty. What a beautiful picture. I'm so sorry. I love her smile


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

She was beautiful and her smile says it all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LRosey*

Lrosey

Goldie is TRULY BEAUTIFUL-she reminds me so much of my Smooch, and Smooch used to love it when I told her she was pretty and beautiful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*lrosey*

lrosey

I added Goldie to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-20.html#post1834010


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful girl and in that picture, she is so at peace. Run wild, Run Free little Goldie.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

She's a very pretty girl....I know she is sadly missed. Rest in Peace dear girl. Rhett and the many other Golden friends are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your special girl.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure Goldie is running at Rainbow Bridge with all her GRF friends that have gone before her.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

A truly beautiful Golden Girl! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She WAS beautiful - and I bet a total love, too. Again, I'm so sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Goldie looked like a lovely girl, both in body and spirit. I'm so sorry for your loss and hope you will find peace in time and enjoy some great memories.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Goldie had the most beautiful smile. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She was beautiful, I am very sorry you lost her so sudden. She is a beautiful golden angel now.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

She was a very beautiful girl. Rest in Peace Goldie.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

Goldie was indeed a lovely girl. I hope that you will tell us all about her and find some comfort in the company of so many people who do truly understand.


----------



## lrosey17 (Oct 30, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> lrosey
> 
> I added Goldie to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-20.html#post1834010


Thank you Karen!


----------



## lrosey17 (Oct 30, 2012)

And thank you to everyone for the sweet words!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Goldie  That really is a beautiful photo of her, she looks so tranquil and happy. She'll always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing her picture! Run free at the Bridge, Goldie!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too want to say I am sorry for your loss.


----------

